# Questions about a whole chicken.



## coookies (Dec 2, 2009)

I randomly picked up a 5.34 pound chicken yesterday at Whole Foods without having any idea what to do with it as I have never roasted a chicken before.  
Wanted it tonight but just read on Apartment Therapy's TheKitchn site that I need to pat it dry and salt it up and let it sit for a day before I can do anything with it (I'm thinking of going with the Zuni method but also liking the idea of garlic butter and herbs... anyways, my issue is, I won't have the time to cook it tomorrow night but probably will on Friday - how long can the chicken (either still packaged or salted/buttered, ect) sit in the fridge for? Also, I've read that roasting a chicken can cause it to smoke and set off fire alarms (ack!) - how do I prevent that?  

...and just realized typing this up that I probably need a bigger roasting pan too.... oops :x oh well, at least that's easily fixed 


Thanks in advance! 
Katie


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2009)

There is a sell by/use by date on the chicken.  Go by that.  It should be OK for Friday.

If you plan to roast it at a temperature greater than 425 F you will get some smoking.  Otherwise, it should not be a problem.  Scatter some chopped up veggies in the bottom of the roasting pan and set the chicken on them to prevent the fat from burning.


----------



## danpeikes (Dec 2, 2009)

5lbs seams a bit large for a roaster .  It may take you longer to cook.   I am guessing it is larger older stew hen. It should work although it may be a bit tougher than you are used to and have a "gamey" flavor.  That type of chicken I think is better suited for making soup.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> 5lbs seams a bit large for a roaster .  It may take you longer to cook.   I am guessing it is larger older stew hen. It should work although it may be a bit tougher than you are used to and have a "gamey" flavor.  That type of chicken I think is better suited for making soup.



I think 5.3 pounds is well within the roaster range.  Perdue sells Oven Stuffer Roaster chickens in the 7-8 pound range and they are not tough or gamey at all.


----------



## coookies (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you... do I set the chicken right on the veggies or on the rack that comes in the pan?  (Yeah, I've never roasted *any* meat before, lol.) I found a recipe that says to cook at 400 for 1 hour and 20 minutes or til the meat comes up at 180 degrees, but that seems kinda high to me... and it doesn't seem to me that roasting at 400 would even get it that hot anyhow.  Any thoughts?

Also, I think I'm going to do herbed garlic butter under the skin (or on it?) ... Should I still pat it dry and salt it a day ahead of cooking?  

Sorry for all of the questions  but thank you again


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 2, 2009)

My suggestion would be to salt and pepper it then put it on the grill with the coals to either side and low.  Let it cook till done.  Of course I think most everything tastes better over charcoal.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2009)

coookies said:


> Thank you... do I set the chicken right on the veggies or on the rack that comes in the pan?  (Yeah, I've never roasted *any* meat before, lol.) I found a recipe that says to cook at 400 for 1 hour and 20 minutes or til the meat comes up at 180 degrees, but that seems kinda high to me... and it doesn't seem to me that roasting at 400 would even get it that hot anyhow.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, I think I'm going to do herbed garlic butter under the skin (or on it?) ... Should I still pat it dry and salt it a day ahead of cooking?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions  but thank you again



Set the chicken directly on the veggies.  400 F is fine.  Roast it until the internal temperature reaches 161 F in the thickest part of the breast.  

BTW, 400 F would indeed get the chicken to 180 degrees and more.

If you are following a certain recipe that calls for salting the chicken the day before, that's one thing but it's absolutely not necessary.  You can take it right out of the package and plop it into the roasting pan and have a fine roast chicken.

Put the butter under the skin to flavor the meat and a little on the skin to encourage browning.


----------



## coltsfanchris (Dec 2, 2009)

I love to roast chicken! I bought one of those cheap beer can chicken holders and use it to prop up the chicken without the beer. I make an herb seasoning mix and rub that under the skin and then put melted butter under as well. Throw an onion or lemon in the neck opening and throw the whole thing in a dutch oven. And as Adam M. said you don't need to cook to 180, just to 160.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 2, 2009)

Just like Coltfanchris, I use a holder, a stainless steel vertical rack that fits into the chicken and holding it upright. As I recall, the internal temperature for turkey is 165 in a 325 oven, and it produces a juicy, tender bird with no chance of smoking but does make a nice, crispy skin. I would think the same would apply to a roaster chicken, with the only difference being to finish it off at 400 for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 2, 2009)

it  is a breeze, you will be fine


----------



## kadesma (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm with Andy  I set my chicken on a bed of my favorite veggies. Since I put in a beautiful herb garden this spring I get a choice of herb, chop it fine along with some crushed garlic then mix this into a soft cube of butter, lift the skin and put in the butter and then rub  over the outside of the skin and spread the butter around. It makes the meat nice and moist and so tasty. Enjoy your chicken and let us know how you fixed it.
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2009)

There's a million and one ways to roast a chicken.

I am a huge fan of the Zuni Chicken and bread salad recipe.  Someday follow it to the letter -- you won't be sorry.

Zuni Roast Chicken with Bread Salad - TODAY Food and wine

I'm also a big fan of Barbara Kafka's high heat roasting technique which has you roast the bird at 450-500 degrees.

Kafka’s Herb-Roasted Chicken


----------



## vagriller (Dec 3, 2009)

Roasting a chicken is one of the simplest and tasty meals you can make. It cans be as simple or as complex as you wish. Just sprinkle some salt and pepper + your favorite spices and throw it in the oven. Then don't forget to save the carcass for chicken soup or chicken and dumplings! I usually do dumplings first and then the broth left over gets used for soup anyway.


----------



## danpeikes (Dec 3, 2009)

I love roast chicken.  I have small rotisserie I use(wedding present).  I use honey and lowrey's season salt and that is all I need.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 3, 2009)

I have never salted a chicken and let it sit for any length of time.  This is my TNT Roast Chicken, that always gets raves:

*Perfect Roast Chicken*
A properly roasted chicken is so easy to prepare, and always SO delicious ­ brown, crispy skin and juicy, succulent meat.  And it makes the house smell SO good!  
makes 4 to 6 servings, depending upon what you serve with it
1 free-range roasting chicken (5 to 6 pounds)
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
Sea salt & freshly ground pepper to taste
2 whole heads plump fresh garlic, unpeeled, cut in half horizontally
several sprigs of fresh rosemary
several sprigs of fresh thyme
several sprigs of fresh marjoram
several sprigs of fresh lavender greens (if you can find a plant)
1 cup cold water or white wine (to baste the chicken)
 
1.         Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.  Start by rinsing the chicken inside and out with cold running water.  Drain it well and dry inside and out with paper towels.  Make a mixture of about 
2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper and 1 tablespoon of coarse sea salt in a small bowl.  Place the bowl alongside a shallow 9 x 14-inch roasting pan.  Put the olive oil in the pan and distribute evenly.  You will also need a 3-foot length of kitchen string.
 
2.         Put the chicken into the pan and turn to coat well with the olive oil.
Season it generously, inside and out with salt and pepper.  Put about half of the herbs inside the cavity.  Truss with string.
3.         Place the chicken on its side in the pan.  Put the halved garlic heads (cut side up) and the remainder of the herbs into the pan alongside the chicken.  Place the pan on a rack in the center of the oven and roast, uncovered, for 20 minutes.  Baste the chicken with the water and roast for another 25 minutes.  Baste again ­ this time with the juices in the pan— turn the chicken to the other side, and repeat the process.  This will take a total of 90 minutes roasting time.  By this time the skin should be a deep golden color.  Test to see if the juices run clear when you pierce a thigh with the point of a knife.
 
4.         Remove the pan from the oven and transfer the chicken to a platter on which you have placed an overturned salad plate.  Place the chicken at an angle against the edge of the plate with its tail in the air.  (This retains moisture because the juices flow down through the breast meat.)  Cover the chicken loosely with foil. Let it rest for at least 10 minutes or up to 30 minutes.  The chicken will continue to cook as it rests.  Reserve the roasted garlic to serve with the chicken.
 
5.         To prepare a sauce, remove the herbs from the pan and skim as much fat as possible from the pan juices.  Place the roasting pan over medium heat and scrape up any brown bits that cling to the bottom.  Cook for 2 to 3 minutes, scraping and stirring until the liquid is almost caramelized.  Do not let it burn.  Spoon off and discard any excess fat.  Add several tablespoons cold water to deglaze (hot water would cloud the sauce), and bring to a boil.  Reduce the heat to low and simmer until thickened, about 5 minutes.
 
6.         While the sauce is cooking, carve the chicken and arrange it on a warmed serving platter along with the garlic.
 
7.         Strain the sauce through a fine-mesh sieve and pour into a sauceboat.
Serve immediately with the chicken and the halved heads of garlic.


----------



## coookies (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions!!  I saw one of those beer-can roasters online, I might have to get one of those.  I'm making it tonight, and my plan is to roast some garlic and cut up some herbs (marjoram, rosemary, and thyme, thanks ChefJune  ) and mix that with some butter to rub under the skin, salt and pepper on top, over some carrots, onion, and potatoes and then cook at 400 til its 160.   

I'll be serving with a spinach salad w/ homemade raspberry vinaigrette... can't think of what will be dessert, maybe nothing tonight.  

Thanks so much for all of your suggestions!  I'm excited for my chicken!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2009)

coookies said:


> Thank you all so much for the suggestions!!  I saw one of those beer-can roasters online, I might have to get one of those...




It's called beer can chicken because the recipe calls for a beer (or soda) can.  No need to spend $$ for a fancy rack.  

Half fill an empty can with some liquid - beer, wine, broth, etc.  Add some herbs or spices to the can.  Put the can in the center of a pan and put the can into the chicken's opening, legs down.  The can and the two legs will act as a tripod to keep the bird upright.  It will be flavored by the seasoned liquid in the can.

You can roast it in the oven of on a grill.  

The big plus other than not spending money for a rack is that you don't have to spend any time cleaning a rack.  Just toss the can.


----------

